# Both dogs leaving wet patches on settees. What is this?



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just a quick question. Both my dogs have been leaving wet patches on the settees when they get off. At first I thought it was just Charlie leaking from his bits, then Dottie left a wet patch too!

Definitley not from their mouths, what could it be?


Any help would be great thanks,

Going to ring the vets tomorrow and ask for some more advice too

xxx


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

for a male dog....the joys of smegma ???hmy:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bitches can get urinary incontinence associated with sphincter incompetance more common in spayed bitches and older ones too. But wouldnt explain your boy. Urinary tract infections can make dogs need to pee more and they tend to have accidents and cant hold it. Whether they have got a urinary tract infection although odd they both have I must admit, and its not a very severe one so just causing leaking or urine?


----------



## ClaudiaJade (Aug 4, 2011)

My dog does this when she sneaks on but its not urine or blood. When she cleans hers bits she licks herself then for no reason she licks what ever shes on if she doesnt usually go on it its strange but i think shes just a monster who eats couches and bed covers! (she isnt allowed on beds or couch mum says but she does sneak on when we dont know she even unlocks baby gate to get to our rooms


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure how big the patches are,, but is there any chance that it could be from their paws? Alpha often leaves sweaty patches from her paws on the sofa. Also, when she sleeps she often leaves wet patches from her breath on the floor etc.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for replies guys. 

I definitely don't think its their paws as they are very big wet patches when they get up. Dottie from her lower end and Charlie from his lower region too. 

I did notice a few months back in our first lot of hot weather, Dottie left a small puddle of wee when she got up.

I'll ring the vets and see what they say.

Thanks for all your help 

xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had another thought actually, had you been eating anything when you were sitting on the sofa with them or nearby? Mine can drawl and salivate for england when Im eating something they really want. Could it be that? Sonetimes also if they have had a drink of water and immediately jump and lay on the sofa it could be from the wet around their mouths.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine just did this and I instantly remembered seeing this thread but not reading so have come to read. He has been fast asleep by me for a while on his blanket so I wondered maybe if in dreaming he has weed a bit? The patch (although not massive) looked like wee and was by where his penis would have been. He seemed to realise he did it and suddenly woke up, looked and moved away  :huh:Fast asleep again now. Just a bit of leakage I hope.


----------

